# The best singing pumpkins video?



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ive decided to do a singing pumpkin display this year, ive been looking for a pre made video for projection but cant find one I really love.

I prefer something more traditional, no modern stuff (no ghostbusters etc...)
more of the Disney haunted mansion type theme

I found this short clip, but fear it may be privately made and not for sale. 
Anyone know who did this one?





This next one is my back up plan, if I cant find anything else...ill probably get it.





Any other suggestions?


----------



## mkozik1 (Sep 6, 2010)

This is the link from the YouTube site showing the software they used.
http://www.themightymicroscope.com/windowcreeps/
Looks like $25.00 each animation or $80.00 for the lot


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for that link, unfortunately I have no idea how to combine the video with the separate music file.

I would have thought they would be sold together. And its 25 bucks for only 1 song... Seems pricey.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

AtmosFearFX has "Jack O Lantern Jamboree" that may fit the bill:

http://atmosfearfx.com/decorations/jack-o-lantern-jamboree

I have their Ghostly Apparitions and Unliving Portraits DVDs, they are very high-quality and produced very well, with guided menus so that you can set up the effect in a variety of ways.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

This one is my favorite. This guy even writes his own songs. I'm so jealous!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

all of that is controlled by one projector too... amazing.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Spooklights said:


> This one is my favorite. This guy even writes his own songs. I'm so jealous!


 Wow that is awsome. Like Studiokraft said, I also have DVDs from AtmosfearFX and they do have a great product.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A refresher on forum rules is in order here:

"No advertising, spamming, or soliciting of a business is permitted outside of the Vendor and Sponsor Forum. If you are here to promote a business, please make use of our banner program."

Vendors are expected to use discretion when responding to a post about an item they may have for sale. Under no circumstances may a post be used to advertise a business outside of the Sponsor and Vendor forum.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Update, I got the atmosfear fx one. They were a hit. Here is the video from last year...


----------

